
We Struggle Understanding AI? - tomerdi
https://medium.com/swlh/why-we-struggle-understanding-ai-43fd8c761e94
======
priansh
To be honest, I think pop culture and doomsayers like Musk have been hyping up
AI to be something it's not.

It's not actually "intelligent". It doesn't make decisions, it doesn't learn
outside of its domain. It doesn't control things you don't give it access to.
It's still a goddamn computer program!

People need to start worrying about the real implications of AI--mass
surveillance, fraud generation, etc., not the Terminator or AI taking over the
world. It's math, and math can be dangerous in the right hands; but it's those
hands we should be worried about, not math itself!

------
tomerdi
i agree with you 100% - Musk is doing it for long time and it serves his
purpose

------
tomerdi
always appreciate feedback

